# Crappie ID



## creekrock (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I am having a little trouble with Crappie identification. I know the basics like counting the dorsal spines and spot patterns. Is counting dorsal spins the best way to identify the different species of crappie. Recently, I was fishing in a pond catching several crappie. Some had 6 dorsal spines and others had 7. In my opinion all of the fish were shaped and had the spot pattern of black crappie. Does anyone know what species of Crappie are typically stocked in ponds? I find it hard to believe that both species would be stocked in a pond.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I just go by the fishes skin colors & patterns. I swear some of my White Crappies from Hoover last year were a Hybrid White/Black mix. The skin patterns were odd.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sometimes alot of people mistake a male white crappie for a black crappie.


----------

